# parts for duo-therm



## lucy1946 (May 25, 2006)

CAN ANY OTHER  PART BE SUBSTITUTED FOR DUO-THERM PARTS. I NEE A NEW ORIFACE.


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

Igniter boards can be switched and probably thermostats and switches, as long as they operate at the same temperatures and will fit into the space. On an orifice, the key is that it must fit the threads and it needs the exact same size of opening. If it does and is still made of the same material there should be no reason it won't work.


----------



## lucy1946 (May 28, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

THANK YOU FOR YOU HELP!!!


----------



## lucy1946 (May 28, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

KIRK,  DO YOU HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHAT BRANDS TO LOOK  FOR TO FIX THE FURNACE? MY DAUGHTER AND I BOUGHT THIS 1983 TIOGA MOTORHOME FOR THE GRAND DAUGHTERS AND US.  THE ONLY THING THAT DOES NOT WORK IS THE FURNACE. SOMETIME IT GET CCCOLD! IN MICHIGAN.  
                   THANKS  LUCY12


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

Have you tried to contact Duo Therm?  It is a Dometic product and I can see if the part is still available.  I would need model and serial number.


----------



## lucy1946 (May 31, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

THE MODEL # IS 65930-064 AND THE SERIAL # I L-288850.  WOULD HAVE THE CONTACT NUMBER FOR DUO THERM?  THANKS FOR THE HELP.   LUCY12!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 31, 2006)

parts for duo-therm

I can check with them tomorrow.  I deal direct with Dometic and will see what I can do.


----------

